# Torksey Castle - Linc's



## Neosea (Jun 28, 2009)

Torksey Castle is a manor house or hall, located in the village of Torksey, Lincolnshire. Built in the 16th century on the banks of the river Trent. At present the building is on the Buildings at Risk Register.

The Tudor hall was built by the Jermyn family of Suffolk, it is thought to have been a gift to an elder son, but only lasted for about 100 years until the civil war. It is not known why the Hall was built in close to the river although it was constructed on a bank, not as close to the river as it is today. Sadly the Hall is prone to flood as it now sits on the wrong side of the modern flood bank.
















































More history and photos here


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice one Neo thats a lovely looking set. I really like the shot up the Chimney. Could you imagine trying to keep that sodding thing swept?!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 28, 2009)

This is great, Neo. Love the brickwork and the shaped stones.
Nice comparison shot between the old and the new.


----------



## Neosea (Jun 28, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Nice one Neo thats a lovely looking set. I really like the shot up the Chimney. Could you imagine trying to keep that sodding thing swept?!



Thanks mate, children were good for cleaning chimneys 



Foxylady said:


> This is great, Neo. Love the brickwork and the shaped stones.
> Nice comparison shot between the old and the new.



Cheers Foxy. It's a good site to visit, but lots of stingers about.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 28, 2009)

Neosea said:


> Thanks mate, children were good for cleaning chimneys
> 
> Not according to the Earl of Shaftsbury Neo! Cool Castle though well done!. Is it near Lincoln?
> 
> Cheers Foxy. It's a good site to visit, but lots of stingers about.


 I have the same problem nearly everywhere I go. Bloody things! Ouch!


----------



## Neosea (Jun 28, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Not according to the Earl of Shaftsbury Neo! Cool Castle though well done!. Is it near Lincoln?



What does he know? I guess so, although it is relative.





> I have the same problem nearly everywhere I go. Bloody things! Ouch!



Yeah they can be fun


----------



## Runner (Jun 29, 2009)

Some great shots there Neo,

Liked the chimney one too - I had no idea that it was there - must have been a pretty grand house in its heyday.


----------



## Neosea (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks runner.


----------



## james.s (Jun 29, 2009)

A very nice location. I like the early brickwork, there are lovely colours there. What is the Power Station in the background?


----------



## Runner (Jun 30, 2009)

James - think it is either West Burton or Cottam.


----------



## Badoosh (Jun 30, 2009)

I haven't seen this place in donkey's years, lovely pics you got there Neo, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sam (Jun 30, 2009)

hey neosea,

did you ever go to wothorpe towers? i was always mighty curious about ithat place but moved away and i think it's being fixed up now. i did a forum search but couldn't find it so i just wondered.

sam


----------



## Neosea (Jun 30, 2009)

james.s said:


> A very nice location. I like the early brickwork, there are lovely colours there. What is the Power Station in the background?



Not sure which power station it is James. Should be marked on a map if you are interested.



Badoosh said:


> I haven't seen this place in donkey's years, lovely pics you got there Neo, thanks for sharing.



Thanks Badoosh, you're welcome.



sam said:


> hey neosea,
> 
> did you ever go to wothorpe towers? i was always mighty curious about ithat place but moved away and i think it's being fixed up now.  i did a forum search but couldn't find it so i just wondered.
> 
> sam



No I haven't been to Wothorpe Towers, never heard of it to be truthful, but will be looking into it for sure. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote from a web site dedicated to properties that have been Dr Who filming Locations - 

Wothorpe Towers
St Martin's Without, Stamford, Lincolnshire
Wothorpe Towers (also known as Wothorpe House) was built between 1615 and 1623 by Thomas Cecil, Earl of Exeter as a detached lodge (dowager house) for Burghley House. It was partially demolished in 1790 in favour of a working farm. The ruins have been under threat of demolition.

After being abandoned for some time, the towers and farm were purchased by Paul and Janet Griffin from the Burghley House Preservation Trust in 2004; they are in the process of renovating the whole property.

19th June: "The farm and buildings are all now collectively known as Wothorpe Towers; all the listed historic buildings and the historic landscape on which they stand are undergoing painstaking conservation and repair to ensure their continued existence and their use by us a single family house as well as their future preservation. When the approved works of consolidation have been carried out to the nationally important Towers - we shall be granting public access to them during the course of each year - for the first time in their history." (Paul and Janet Griffin)

How to get here:

Road: A1 - Take the A1 to Stamford, and then exit at the junction with the A43/A16 for Wothorpe. Head southwest towards Collyweston and Duddington, and there is a left hand turn a couple of hundred yards along from the A1, leading to a nursery and some houses. Head along the public bridlepath opposite the houses, and this leads on past the farm alongside the Tower.
This location is private and has no or limited access only. The Tower and farm are private; there is a public bridlepath that runs along the west and south sides of the tower (the sides filmed). The owners have reported that the site will be open for authorised visits in the future once renovations are complete, and ask that people in the meantime will not be tempted to trespass.

End quote


----------



## Neosea (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Dirus, useful info and saved a search. Must take a looksee.


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 3, 2009)

great pics, i have been past this places loads of times i used to live in Gainsborough - lovely place lol. Never been to look at it up close though - will do now.


----------



## Marley85 (Jul 3, 2009)

very nice mate lovely pictures


----------

